# Free spl meter app



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a free spl meter app for the iPhone? At some point I will buy a radio shack spl meter. Just need one to try out until then.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you already tried this ( or any others ) ?



I don't have an iPhone ( so I have no opinion to offer ).

:sn:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

My workmates download two different ones and their results were both consistent.
So for an interim measure any should do.


----------

